# Problem mit Internet: Es gehen nur ca 5 KByte, dann is zappe

## SvenFischer

Hallo,

Eineitung:

Ich sitze hier in Italien und habe mit meinen freundlichen Nachbarn DSL geteilt. Dazu habe ich ein 23m langes CAT5 Kabel in meine Wohnung gelegt. Ich bin mir bei dem Kabel nicht sicher, ob es den Anforderungen genügt: "FANTONET BY AMBRA90 - 05/14 - UTP 4 PR AWG 24/1 100 CATEGORY 5E EN 50283-3-1 1EC 60332 1  CM 75 ' C VERIFIED - LSZH  - mt. 58528H 13561". Die Stecker musste ich ohne Spezialwerkzeug (also unprofessionell) zusammendrücken.

So weit so gut.

Problem:

DHCP funktioniert, PING funktioniert in das Internet, Router Homepage funktioniert einwandfrei, aber ich bekomme (fast) nur 5 KByte pro beim Aufruf jeglicher Homepage übertragen, dann kommt nichts mehr; die Verbindung bleibt bestehen. Also sehe ich bei größeren Seiten etwas Inhalt, mehr nicht. Die Google Seiten geht gut, vermutlich sind sie klein. Ein emerge XXX bringt beim Download immer ca. 5 KByte, also CTRL+C, wieder emerge neustarten, wieder nur ..... bis ich meine 100 KByte voll habe vergeht also Zeit.

Skype funktioniert auch über längere Zeit, genauso wie chatten.

Versuche das Problem zu lösen:

Ich habe verschiedene DNS Server ausprobiert, keine Besserung (vielleicht die falschen, aber ping hat funktioniert).

Ich habe mit ethtol die Geschwindigkeit auf 10 MBit gedrosselt, mit dem Duplex gespielt und auch mit Autonegation. Unter Windows läuft die Verbindung mit 100 MBit.

Ätzend:

Unter Windows funktioniert alles.

----------

## think4urs11

Könnte ein Problem mit der MTU-Size sein.

nicht gerade die elegante Lösung aber meistens funktionierts... dreh die mal zum Testen auf 1300 o.ä. herunter. (oder schau welchen Wert Windows einstellt und nimm den)

----------

## xraver

Vieleicht haut was mit dem Kabel net richtig hin und Windows lässt die Karte mit 10MB laufen was geht und Linux die Karte mit 100MB was Probleme macht.

Stichwort "mediasensing"

----------

## SvenFischer

1. Die verwendete MTU-Größe bei Windows konnte ich leider nicht herausfinden, also habe ich das Programm TCP Optimizer bemüht. Angeblich läuft Windows demnach mit 1500 und max. erlaubt sein sollen 1492. Ich habe dann unter Linux 1492, 1300, 800 und weniger ausprobiert; ohne Erfolg.

2. Ich habe unter Windows die Karte fest auf 100 MBit Duplex eingestellt, ohne Probleme. Unter Linux hatte ich damit ja auch schon rumgespielt.

3. Eine Mandriva 2008 Live CD zeigt die selben Sympthome.

Frage:

Ich kann doch einfach die /etc/resolv.conf ändern und die Änderungen werden direkt übernomen, oder muss ich noch etwas mehr dazu tun?

Per DHCP wird in die Datei eingetragen:

```

# Generated by dhcpcd for interface eth0

search homenet.telecomitalia.it

nameserver 192.168.1.1

```

Das mit dem search XXX ist mir noch nie vorgekommen.

----------

## think4urs11

am DNS liegt es wohl auch nicht, aufgelöst werden die Namen ja.

Der search-Parameter sorgt lediglich dafür das du Rechner die in homenet.telecomitalia.it sind direkt über ihren Hostnamen statt des FQDN ansprechen kannst.

(ping blubb statt ping blubb.homenet.telecomitalia.it)

Hat der PC früher schonmal an einem anderen DSL-Anschluß funktioniert, ist das richtige Kernelmodul für die NIC geladen?

Wird unter Windows evtl. ein Proxy benutzt (evtl. hat telecomitalia ja einen zwangsweise zu nutzenden Proxy?)

----------

## SvenFischer

1. Proxy

Ob unter Windows ein Proxy verwendet wird? Nicht das ich jemals einen eingestellt hätte, oder geht das auch automatisch? Bei Firefox steht jedefalls kein Proxy drin. Beim IE 7 finde ich auch keinen Proxy.

2. NIC

ich habe einen e100, also Intel 100/1000 MBit Netzwerkadapter. Bisher hat das funktioniert an einem Router. Ich teste das mal nächste Woche.

3. MTU

Ich habe mal etwas weiter gestestet:

```

Stimmt etwas nicht mit der Route?

IBMR51 sven # route

Kernel IP Routentabelle

Ziel            Router          Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

loopback        *               255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

default         homegate.homene 0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

IBMR51 sven # ping localhost

PING IBMR51.de.lan (127.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from IBMR51.de.lan (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.039 ms

64 bytes from IBMR51.de.lan (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.037 ms

64 bytes from IBMR51.de.lan (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=0.032 ms

64 bytes from IBMR51.de.lan (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=4 ttl=64 time=0.037 ms

Bei einer MTU von 1500:

IBMR51 sven # ping -s 1464 -c 3 -M do www.gmx.de

PING www.gmx.de (217.72.204.254) 1464(1492) bytes of data.

1472 bytes from gmx.net (217.72.204.254): icmp_seq=1 ttl=50 time=114 ms

1472 bytes from gmx.net (217.72.204.254): icmp_seq=2 ttl=50 time=115 ms

1472 bytes from gmx.net (217.72.204.254): icmp_seq=3 ttl=50 time=115 ms

--- www.gmx.de ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 1998ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 114.484/115.140/115.528/0.542 ms

Bei einer MTU von 1492:

IBMR51 sven # ping -s 1492 -c 3 -M do www.gmx.de

PING www.gmx.de (217.72.204.254) 1492(1520) bytes of data.

From IBMR51.homenet.telecomitalia.it (192.168.1.3) icmp_seq=1 Frag needed and DF set (mtu = 1492)

From IBMR51.homenet.telecomitalia.it (192.168.1.3) icmp_seq=1 Frag needed and DF set (mtu = 1492)

From IBMR51.homenet.telecomitalia.it (192.168.1.3) icmp_seq=1 Frag needed and DF set (mtu = 1492)

--- www.gmx.de ping statistics ---

0 packets transmitted, 0 received, +3 errors

```

----------

## CommanderHammilton

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> 1. Die verwendete MTU-Größe bei Windows konnte ich leider nicht herausfinden, also habe ich das Programm TCP Optimizer bemüht. Angeblich läuft Windows demnach mit 1500 und max. erlaubt sein sollen 1492. Ich habe dann unter Linux 1492, 1300, 800 und weniger ausprobiert; ohne Erfolg.
> 
> 2. Ich habe unter Windows die Karte fest auf 100 MBit Duplex eingestellt, ohne Probleme. Unter Linux hatte ich damit ja auch schon rumgespielt.
> 
> 3. Eine Mandriva 2008 Live CD zeigt die selben Sympthome.
> ...

 

prüf mal das kabel, und tausche mal die netzwerkkarte. Ich empfehle dir nen Realtek chipsatz. Kostet maximal 10.00 Euro bei ebay.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *CommanderHammilton wrote:*   

>  *SvenFischer wrote:*   1. Die verwendete MTU-Größe bei Windows konnte ich leider nicht herausfinden, also habe ich das Programm TCP Optimizer bemüht. Angeblich läuft Windows demnach mit 1500 und max. erlaubt sein sollen 1492. Ich habe dann unter Linux 1492, 1300, 800 und weniger ausprobiert; ohne Erfolg.
> 
> 2. Ich habe unter Windows die Karte fest auf 100 MBit Duplex eingestellt, ohne Probleme. Unter Linux hatte ich damit ja auch schon rumgespielt.
> 
> 3. Eine Mandriva 2008 Live CD zeigt die selben Sympthome.
> ...

 

Naja, wenn es unter Windows gut geht, sollte es ja ein  Problem  von Linux sein?

Die Änderungen der resolv.conf sollten direkt übernommen werden.

Tobi

----------

## disi

Vielleicht passt etwas nicht mit der duplex Einstellung?

Hast du mal geschaut, was du da auf dem Windows eingestellt hast fuer die Karte?

----------

## SvenFischer

1. Ich habe ein Notebook, PCi Karten sind aso ein Problem

2. Das Kabel werde ich testen, wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin (nächste Woche).

3. Wie bereits beschrieben: Unter Win habe ich fest 100 MBit/Duplex eingestellt, es funktioniert. Unter Linux ebenfalls 100 MBit/Duplex, aber mit Störungen

4. @tobi: Was meinst Du mit:"Die Änderungen der resolv.conf sollten direkt übernommen werden."?

----------

## Jinidog

Schuss ins Blaue: Probier mal die Kerneloption "noapic" beim Booten

----------

## SvenFischer

1. Die Kerneloption "noapic" hatte keine Einfluss.

2. Ich konnte das Kabel noch nicht testen, mache ich morgen, da schon zu spät um beim Nachbarn zu fragen.

3. Ich vermute ein route Problem. Immer beim Aufruf von route folgt die Ausgabe langsam. Zudem taucht ständig die telekomitalia auf, obwohl ich mittlerweile sogar aud DHCP verzichte und alles manuell setze!

Wie kann ich die telekomitalia aus der route verbannen? Was meint ihr dazu. Ich habe heute wieder zahlreiche e-mails abgeholt, zwei hatten Anhänge mit knapp 2 MB, alles kein Problem. Nach wie vor bleibt das homepage Problem.

IBMR51 sven # route

Kernel IP Routentabelle

Ziel            Router          Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

loopback        *               255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

IBMR51 sven # ping localhost

PING IBMR51.de.lan (127.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from IBMR51.de.lan (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.035 ms

64 bytes from IBMR51.de.lan (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.039 ms

--- IBMR51.de.lan ping statistics ---

2 packets transmitted, 2 received, 0% packet loss, time 999ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.035/0.037/0.039/0.002 ms

IBMR51 sven # route add default gw 192.168.1.1

IBMR51 sven # route

Kernel IP Routentabelle

Ziel            Router          Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

loopback        *               255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

default         homegate.homene 0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

IBMR51 sven # ping localhost

PING IBMR51.de.lan (127.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from IBMR51.de.lan (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.036 ms

64 bytes from IBMR51.de.lan (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.039 ms

--- IBMR51.de.lan ping statistics ---

2 packets transmitted, 2 received, 0% packet loss, time 999ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.036/0.037/0.039/0.006 ms

IBMR51 sven # ping www.suse.de

PING turing.suse.de (195.135.220.3) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from turing.suse.de (195.135.220.3): icmp_seq=1 ttl=51 time=59.4 ms

64 bytes from turing.suse.de (195.135.220.3): icmp_seq=2 ttl=51 time=60.4 ms

64 bytes from turing.suse.de (195.135.220.3): icmp_seq=3 ttl=51 time=59.8 ms

64 bytes from turing.suse.de (195.135.220.3): icmp_seq=4 ttl=51 time=59.2 ms

64 bytes from turing.suse.de (195.135.220.3): icmp_seq=5 ttl=51 time=58.9 ms

--- turing.suse.de ping statistics ---

5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 3998ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 58.947/59.599/60.426/0.552 ms

----------

## hitachi

Ich würde einmal versuchsweise ein anderes Kabel ausprobieren um zu erfahren ob es ein Hard oder ein Software Problem ist. Hast Du das Kabel weiß/orange - orange - weiß/grün - blau - weiß/blau - grün - weiß/braun - braun an beiden Seiten.

Ich hatte selber schon mal ein defektes Kabel. Mit Linux lief es und mit Win nicht. Bei Linux war es aber sehr schlecht. Mein IP Telefon hatte damit absolut keine Probleme. Es ist also nicht ausgeschlossen, dass es ein Kabelproblem ist. Ansonsten einmal das Kabel mit einem Testgerät testen oder die Einzelnen Adern durchmessen ( Einfach an einem Ende kurz schleßen und dann von der anderen Seite aus vergleichen)

----------

## SvenFischer

- Leider kann ich das Kabel als Fehlerquelle nun ausschließen, da ein anderes Kabel ebenfalls nicht unter Linux funktioniert.

- Den Provider kann ich seit gestern auch ausschließen, da ich einen anderen Router erfolgreich gestestet habe

Also liegt es an dem Router. Na ja, mein Italienisch ist echt schlecht, die Foren dazu keine Hilfe. Scheinbar gibt es inoffizielle Router Updates, aber die das Problem lösen können und der Router dann überhaupt noch funktioniert, wer weiss das schon? Ich kaufe also bald einen anderen Router und basta.

Ich habe übrigens selten einen derart beschnittenen Router gesehen. Ich kann den Status sehen und maximal 4 Einstellungen ändern, das wars. Es gibt noch nichteinmal ein Menü für ein Firmware-Update.

Telekom Italia - auf diese Schweine können Sie hauen. Die Servicehotleine für freche 0,5 Euro/Minute schenke ich mir gleich.

----------

